

I was an entrepreneur for two weeks. Here’s what I learned. - recalibrate
http://www.johnfdoherty.com/entrepreneur-for-two-weeks/

======
beng123
"You can’t really learn creativity"

false. the more you immerse yourself in a creative environment and surround
yourself with creative people, the MORE creative you become.

------
swamp40
> _Error establishing a database connection_

I guess they teach Cloudflare in week three...

~~~
moepstar
[http://www.johnfdoherty.com.nyud.net/entrepreneur-for-two-
we...](http://www.johnfdoherty.com.nyud.net/entrepreneur-for-two-weeks/)

